# Tink has bald patches



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

I've noticed at the sides of thinks head the fur looks quite thin, and a little bit on top of her head aswell, she doesn't scratch there or anything. It doesn't look too bad in the house but when we're outside in the daylight it does look like bald patches. 
Is this normal? She is nearly 8 months.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

That doesn't sound normal to me. How does the skin look where the bald patches are? Is the skin flaky? Maybe she's having a reaction to something?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Has it always been like that? If not then maybe it is something you want to look into. Some chis are sparse furred- my Kerri is naked on her belly and on the backs of her rear legs by her butt but it has always been like that. Her hair is pretty sparse on the sides of her head under her ears too- that seems to be a common place for not that much fur but I don't know about the top of the head thing. Hair loss can be a sign of thyroid issues, allergies, or even a bad balance of fatty acids in the diet.


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Has it always been like that? If not then maybe it is something you want to look into. Some chis are sparse furred- my Kerri is naked on her belly and on the backs of her rear legs by her butt but it has always been like that. Her hair is pretty sparse on the sides of her head under her ears too- that seems to be a common place for not that much fur but I don't know about the top of the head thing. Hair loss can be a sign of thyroid issues, allergies, or even a bad balance of fatty acids in the diet.


Yes its just under her ears identical on both sides of her head,its not bald just a lot thinner that the rest of her head, there no flaky or irritated skin underneath. Its been like it since I had her, but just started to notice it more in daylight.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Chloe to the T! We have had her checked and vet says it is due to being blue. She started her on a low dose melatonin because if can help with hair regrowth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> This is Chloe to the T! We have had her checked and vet says it is due to being blue. She started her on a low dose melatonin because if can help with hair regrowth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you I will mention this to the vet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Like Nichole said it could just be a form of genetic alopecia; pretty common among Chihuahuas. Especially in the areas you're describing. Squirting a little bit of fish or coconut oil over her food will help with keeping her skin and remaining fur healthy. =)


----------



## Sophie-Joey (Jan 18, 2013)

I once had a very small chi named Nikki, who weighed 3.5#,s. He was a brindle apple head. At around age 2 he lost all the hair on his head. In the house it wasn't all that noticeable because of his brindle skin pigment; outside it was noticeable but still not ugly. He had many skin scrapings testing for mites or anything else that could be causing it. He was like this for over a year. Then, hair started growing again and he never lost it again. He died at age 9 due to multiple illnesses piling up on him at one time. I believe being so small was his medical downfall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna give the vets a ring and make sure I've looked at photos that were only took a couple of weeks ago and it didn't look as bad then.


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I took her to the vets and 5mins and £23.50 later she said she's not too worried about it and will see how it goes, I just hope it is nothing.


----------



## Sophie-Joey (Jan 18, 2013)

I believe you will just need to wait it out. The hair will grow back over time. Although I told you about Nikki losing the hair on his head, Joey, the white and silver Chi I have now, is missing hair on his chest and belly. I was told by my Vet that this is common for white chihuahuas. I'm not sweating it this time round. It will grow back one of these days. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

